# الحمد لله جددت ثلاث سنوات أخرى للـ pmp



## أ بـو بـد ر (19 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

للتو و الحمد لله جددت ثلاث سنوات أخرى للـ PMP

الـ PDU's جمعتها تقريبا بهذه الطريقة

1. 30 PDU عن طريق الاستماع إلى بودكاستات ( ملفات صوتية ) لهذين الشخصين الرائعين
كورنيليوس فيشنر ( سويسري يقيم في أمريكا )على هذا الموقع
Bringing Project Management to Beginners and Experts.
و يمكن تحميل ملفاته عن طريق الـ iTunes على الحاسب أو على أجهزة أبل 

ريكاردو فارغوس ( برازيلي و أظن له منصب في الـ PMI ) على هذا الموقع
Ricardo Viana Vargas
نفس الأمر يمكن تحميل ملفاته عن طريق الـ iTunes ( من قسم الـ Podcasts )
الأمور اللي يتكلمون عنها مفيدة و تدور حول إدارة المشاريع

2. عدد 22 PDU من اليوم العالمي لإدارة المشاريع لعام 2011 و عام 2012 على هذا الموقع
International Institute for Learning, Inc.
في العام 2011 كانت 12 PDU و هذا العام 2012 عندهم 15 PDU و أنا أخذت 10 فقط
أغلب المحاضرات مفيدة 

3. 8 PDU ندوات عن طريق الإنترنت Webinars ( اختصار لـ Web Seminars ) بعضها عرفتها عن طريق زملاء رائعين هنا في هذا القسم و يمكن إيجادها عن خاصية Find PDU's لما تدخل على myPMI إذا كنت مشترك في الـ PMI 

عندي بعض الملاحظات مفيدة لحاملي الـ PMP و للجميع:

- كل هذي الـ PDU's مجانية
- الاستماع إلى البودكاستات Podcasts يعتبر من الـ Category C اللي حدها الأقصى 30 PDU
- ( و هذي مفيدة لمن يحضر للتقديم للامتحان ) كورنيليوس فيشنر عنده موقع ثاني متخصص في التحضير للاختبار PMP Exam Video Preparation و لديه مجموعة ملفات صوتية تعليمية قيمتها 99 دولار و بحسب كلامه أنها معتمدة من الـ PMI كـ 35 ساعة تدريبية المطلوبة للتقديم للامتحان ، و بالتالي يعتبر خيار رخيص لمن يريد التقدم للامتحان 
- سجل في موقع www.iil.com حتى يخبروك بموعد اليوم العالمي القادم 2013 على إيميلك ( بالعادة في نهاية السنة الميلادية ) 
- التسجيل في عضوية PMI تكلف 110 دولار سنويا و أنا أرى أنها مفيدة علميا و مفيدة من ناحية البحث عن الـ PDU's
- فيه جدول يوضح الفئات الخمس للـ PDU's ، أرجو قراءتها .. أذكر منها فئة عن العمل التطوعي ، يعني مثلا تشارك في جمعية خيرية و تنظم شغلها على مبادئ و أسس إدارة المشاريع بحسب منهجية الـ PMI أو جزء منها . أذكر منها - بحسب ما فهمت - أنك إذا قرأت كتابا في إدارة المشاريع أو في أي مجال من مجالات إدارة المشاريع كإدارة المخاطر أو إدارة ذوي العلاقة فإن كل ساعة قراءة تعادل 1 PDU
- الـ PMI تفترض فيك الأمانة و الصدق و النزاهة فكن على قدر هذه الثقة و نحن مسلمون قبل أن نكون PMP's 
- *أخيرا و هو الأهم ، 
**إذا انتهيت من الـ 60 PDU's ، لا تظن الأمر انتهى ، لا بد تضغط على أيقونة report renewal حتى تقرأ شروط التجديد و توافق عليها ثم ،
تدفع 60 دولار رسم التجديد لثلاث سنوات جديدة تبدأ من حيث تنتهي السنوات الثلاث الأولى

وفقكم الله و نفع بكم المسلمين*


----------



## تامر عبد الله (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ألف مبروك ومشكور علي المعلومات القيمة وفقك الله


----------



## engsayed2011 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لمعلوماتك القيمة ولكن ارجو التوضيح بالتفصيل عن طريقة اضافة الpdu's على موقع pmi


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الأخ ثامر عبدالله
الأخ المهندس سيد
شكرا لكما 
هذا شيء بسيط مما أعطاني إياه هذا المنتدى و أعضاؤه


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (25 يناير 2013)

أخي الفاضل مبروك علي التجديد و جعلها الله عملا نافعا 
لي استفسار بسيط هل عندما تجدد عبر الموقع يحسب التجديد من تاريخ نهاية السنوات الثلاث - ام من تاريخ التجديد سواء قبل نهاية السنوات الثلاث او بعدها و شكرا


----------



## sang (25 يناير 2013)

الف مبروك على التجديد وألف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة جدا .. جزاك الله عنا كل خير .. ياريت إدارة المنتدى تثبت المشاركة دي علشان يستفيد منها أكبر عدد من الأعضاء


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (26 يناير 2013)

الأخ علاء ، الله يبارك فيك و عقبالك إن شاء الله
التجديد يبدا من انتهاء الثلاث سنوات الحالية ، يعني تنتهي الثلاث سنوات الأولى و بعدها تبدا السنوات الثلاث المجددة 

الأخ أحمد ، الله يبارك فيك و عقبالك إن شاء الله


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (26 يناير 2013)

أبا بدر .. لك من عندي إثنتان ،، شكر وتقدير ،، الشكر على وضع تجربتك مفصلة بتسيط في التجديد والتقدير لأنها تجربة قل من يكتب عنها ،، لو تلاحظ ان اكثر التجارب الموجودة في الملتقى هي تجارب لإجتياز الاختبار ،، ولكن قليل من يكتب عن تجارب التجديد سواء للعضوية او للدرجات المهنية ،، أبراك لك وادعو الله لك دوام النجاح والتقدم.


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (26 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لقد قمت بعمليه التجديد بناء علي افادتك


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (27 يناير 2013)

فيصل الفديع الشريف قال:


> أبا بدر .. لك من عندي إثنتان ،، شكر وتقدير ،، الشكر على وضع تجربتك مفصلة بتسيط في التجديد والتقدير لأنها تجربة قل من يكتب عنها ،، لو تلاحظ ان اكثر التجارب الموجودة في الملتقى هي تجارب لإجتياز الاختبار ،، ولكن قليل من يكتب عن تجارب التجديد سواء للعضوية او للدرجات المهنية ،، أبراك لك وادعو الله لك دوام النجاح والتقدم.



دكتور فيصل
جزاك الله خير 
هذا شي بسيط من رد الجميل للمنتدى الرائع الذي أنشأتموه
وفقكم الله و سدد خطاكم و نفع بكم المسلمين


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (27 يناير 2013)

علاء رسمي محمد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لقد قمت بعمليه التجديد بناء علي افادتك



وفقك الله 
أخبرنا بالنتيجة


----------



## م.مالكوم إكس (28 يناير 2013)

ألف مبروك أولا شكرا علي المعلومات الثمينة


----------



## funfon81 (29 يناير 2013)

مجهود رائع من حضرتك ..بارك الله فيك


----------



## Jordan079 (1 فبراير 2013)

مبروك التجديد 
انا باقي لي سنه بالضبط .. و بحمدالله عملت ريبورت لـ 60 pdu
العام القادم سأدفع الرسوم و أجدد ان شاء الله ..


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (23 يوليو 2013)

الزميل الفاضل / أبو بدر جزاكم الله خيراُ 

فقد اتبعت النصائح والإرشادات والروابط في مشاركتك وحصلت على أكثر من 60 PDUs بعد مرور عامين لم أحصل فيها على أي PDUs وقربت شهادتي على الإنتهاء . 
بفضل الله أولا ثم بفضل اتباع نصائحكم تم تحصيل ال PDUs وتم اليوم تم لتجديد لدورة جديدة 


Congratulations! You have renewed your PMP® Credential 

وتم تحويل ال PDUs الزائدة الى الدورة القادمة 

الرسوم المطلوبة للتجديد للأعضاء 60$ ولغير الأعضاء هي 150$ لذا نصيحتي لمن لم يجدد عضويته أن يتم تجديد العضوية 139$ ويستفيد من العضوية ويتستفيد من الخصم .


أكرر لكم الشكر وتقبل تحياتي / محمد عبدالله


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (24 يوليو 2013)

إلى الأخ أبو بدر ,,,, أنا ولله الحمد نجت بالإمتحان منذ يومين ولكن لجمع ال PDU,S يحتاج الإستماع ل...وتلقائيا" تجمع ال PDU,S ولا هناك بولسس معينة وإجرائات أيضا قبل الإستماع أخ أبو بدر ؟
نقطة أخرى , كيف لي التسجيل بالموقع الذي طرحته (فلم أستطع التسجيل به )
www.iil.com


----------



## elsaka09 (1 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (3 أغسطس 2013)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> إلى الأخ أبو بدر ,,,, أنا ولله الحمد نجت بالإمتحان منذ يومين ولكن لجمع ال PDU,S يحتاج الإستماع ل...وتلقائيا" تجمع ال PDU,S ولا هناك بولسس معينة وإجرائات أيضا قبل الإستماع أخ أبو بدر ؟
> نقطة أخرى , كيف لي التسجيل بالموقع الذي طرحته (فلم أستطع التسجيل به )
> www.iil.com



مبروك النجاح و لجميع الإخوة الناجحين
الله ينفعكم بها و ينفع المسلمين بكم

أنت لو تدخل موقع ال pmi و على mypmi ، ستجد معلومات عن هذه ال PDU's . فيما أذكر لها خمسة تصنيفات Categories . واحدة منها هي ما يسمى self-study و هي بمعنى أنك تستمع إلى ملفات صوتية تخص إدارة المشاريع ( يشمل هذا أحد مجالات المعرفة ) أو تشاهد فيديوهات أو تقرأ كتب أو مجلات متخصصة و ساعة الاستماع أو المشاهدة أو القراءة تحسب ب 1 PDU . و هذا الصنف حده الأعلى 30 PDU . 
هناك صنف آخر لا أذكر اسمه و له علاقة بحضور ورش عمل أو مؤتمرات . و هذه فيما أذكر مفتوحة ، و هي التي عن طريقها حضرت المؤتمر الافتراضي من الموقع IIL.com .
و هناك صنف للعمل التطوعي . إذا قمت بعمل تطوعي طبقت فيه إدارة المشاريع ، فتحسب لك . و هناك صنف ل اعتقد التدريب أو إلقاء المحاضرات.

تعرف ! أنا الذاكرة عندي مش و لا بد . سأحاول البحث عن الملف الرسمي الذي يشرح هذه الأمور و أضع رابطه هنا .

بالنسبة لموقع iil.com ، فمن تجربتي خلال السنتين الماضيتين ، مؤتمرهم يأتي في آخر السنة الميلادية . أنت راقب الموقع .

و بالنسبة لكيفية الحصول على التجديد ،
فأولا ، تحقق شروطهم في كيفية اكتساب ال pdu's 
ثانيا ، تعمل تقرير لل pdu's ، و هو موجود في موقع ال PMI في صفحتك الخاصة mypmi
ثالثا ، ترسل التقرير ، و خلال فترة أحيانا قد تكون ساعات و أحيانا أيام ، سيقبلونها منك بإذن الله و هم يعتمدون مبدأ الصدق و الثقة .
رابعا ، بعد ما تنتهي من اكتساب 60 PDU ، تدفع قيمة التجديد ، ثم ترسل طلب التجديد .


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (3 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.pmi.org/Certification/Ways-to-Earn-PDUs.aspx


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 أغسطس 2013)

*التسجيل في موقع . https://learningcenter.iil.com/Saba/Web/Main*

https://learningcenter.iil.com/Saba/Web/Main


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 أغسطس 2013)

PDU Category Caps and Rules


----------



## zezo1226 (7 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يكرمك يا هندسة و يوفقك


----------

